# Sexless` 21 and married



## Blondee (Jul 20, 2012)

Its like I can't just post something on here. I have to put my entire life and every single problem. LATAAA


----------



## amillionpieces85 (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you sure this is the only problem you two have?? I'm almost positive this has nothing to do with your beauty or lack of, you could be drop dead gorgeous, but somehow I feel there's something thick in the air maybe? Arguments throughout the day? Trust issues? Resentment? There's gotta be something besides the fact that he got bored of being married to a hot 21 year old :/
Tell us more ..


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

He has a problem and it's not your fault, it's nothing to do with how you look.
Get yourself to counseling, and give him an ultimatum to get honest go to counseling and help fix this and completely quite porn or you leave. If he won't do or move on, you are far to young to be stuck in a marriage to man who won't have abnormal sexual relationship with his wife. 
He's making very bad choices, porn can also be highly addictive and is much easier then a relationship with a real woman. He's very lazy and selfish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Blondee,

Can you provide more detail on why he has/had trust issues with you? Do these trust issues happen before and during the beginning of the marriage? What was your sex life like before he shut down?


----------

